# New Track in Ann Arbor Area?



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Rumor on the street says that there is a new slot car racing facility in the Ann Arbor Michigan area other than TSS Hobbies. Does this new facility have a drag strip? Any Info?

--Elliot


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

After about an hour of searching on Google I found something. A new scale 1/4 mile is up in Westland Michigan, not far from Ann Arbor. I called the number to the store today and was told the race schedule will come out on the 9th. They plan on having racing on Friday nights. 

--Elliot


----------

